# Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2008)

Bereits am 5.12. erging seitens der Bundesnetzagentur ein Abschaltungsbescheid gegen Nummern der Firma *Worldwide Venture Ltd* in Hong Kong.

Zum 10.12.2008 wurden demnach die Nummern 09003369852 und 09003321456 abgeschaltet, zudem erging ein Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab         13.10.2008 für die 09003369852 und ab 05.10.2008 für die 09003321456.

Folgende Nummern der Firma sind noch bekannt: 

09001000622       
09003081580       (im April 2008 abgeschaltet ohne RIV)
09003123654       (im Juli 2008 abgeschaltet und RIV ab 27.5.08 )
09003124578       (im Juli 2008 abgeschaltet und RIV ab 4.6.08 )
[09003147258 (im Juli 2008 abgeschaltet und RIV ab 15.6.08 )]
*09003321456* *(siehe oben)*
*09003369852       (siehe oben)*
09003471123

Bereits in den Jahren 2004 und 2005 tauchte diese Firma im Zusammenhang mit Spamanrufen auf, in denen wegen des Gewinnes eines Geld- oder Sachpreises zum Anruf einer 0190-Nummer aufgerufen wurde.

2004 z.B. wurde man u.a. aufgefordert, einen Brief an ein Postfach in UK zu versenden (an eine MTN Ltd). Dieses Postfach wurde - was nur eine von einer ganzen Reihe von Merkwürdigkeiten war - auch für einen Dienst einer Firma des Mannes verwendet, der zusammen mit dem Director der Firma in Hong Kong im Aufsichtsrat eines Unternehmens sitzt, zu dem ausgerechnet jener FST-Vorstand eine enge Beziehung hat, der sich an diese Firma nicht erinnern konnte, obwohl seine frühere deutsche Firma Inhaber einer von der Firma in Hong Kong betriebenen Handyflirtseite war. Just die Firma, die personelle Verbindungen zu der Firma hat, die die Ortsnetznummern betrieben hat, mit denen die Spananrufe für die 0900er durchgeführt wurden ("Rufnummerninhaber und Nutzer der Rufnummer (0211) 4689 7001 ist die Firma Almado AG, Hansaring 28-30, 50670 Köln. Die Firma Almado AG hat die Rufnummer für den Kunden Worldwide Venture Ltd. betrieben.")

Dieselbe Firma in Hong Kong tauchte unlängst im Zusammenhang mit 0137-Nummern auf, in einem lesenswerten Beitrag bei Focus Online wurden ebenfalls erstaunliche Zusammenhänge zwischen der Firma in Hong Kong und diversen deutschen Firmen thematisiert.

Dieselbe Firma in Hong Kong war 2004 Inhaber von Domains (der Beleg dafür ist nicht mehr vorhanden), auf denen Dienste einer Hamburger Firma zu finden waren, die in der Tradition der skandinavischen "Ortsnetz-Telefonsex-Anbieter" operierten. Der damalige GF der Firma ist heute noch _visionär_ aktiv und arbeitete vor Jahren als Projektmanager für die dänische Mutterfirma IBC International, bei der ein Franzose Direktor war. Wer? (Man ahnt es bereits): Der director der Worldwide Venture Ltd.

PS 
Mein Weihnachtswunsch für 2008: Osnabrück sei überall


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> die Nummern 09003369852 und 09003321456 abgeschaltet


Hier ist doch noch eine Fundstelle zu der zweiten Nummer:
Schau nicht weg! &bull; Thema anzeigen - Lockanrufe zu Gewinnspielen


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

die Rufnummer 09003471123 schein wieder aktiv zu sein, da ich gerade eine Spam SMS erhalten habe.

Lg Chris


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0900 3101943 

Die nummer is auch von der Firma
hab da natürlich net angerufen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0900 3101943
> 
> Die nummer is auch von der Firma
> hab da natürlich net angerufen.


Bitte genau berichten, was mit der Nummer passiert ist. Auf meiner persönlichen Watchlist steht diese Firma derzeit ganz weit oben. Ich mag Franzosen nicht, besonders Südfranzosen und deutsche Wahlsüdfranzosen mag ich überhaupt gar nicht. Da war mal was mit so 'nem Typen aus Dijon und meiner großen Liebe 


09003471123  	

Diensteanbieter:

Worldwide Venture Ltd.
Yat Chau Building Unit A 5F
Des Voeux Road Central 262
Hong Kong
HONGKONG
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
7.November.2007 ; 7:27 Uhr


Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
09003101943 	

Diensteanbieter:
Worldwide Venture Ltd.
Yat Chau Building Unit A 5F
Des Voeux Road Central 262
Hong Kong
HONGKONG


Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
*16.April.2009 ; 11:0 Uhr*

Diese Narrentruppe bei der Wattestäbchenarmee nutzlose Bundesnetzagentur gibt dieser (in ganz Deutschland ex Hannover/Celle als Betrüger angesehenen) Firma *im April 2009* eine Nummer... Unfassbar...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

neue nummer:
+4942189676524, wieder flensburg. man soll folgende nummer anrufen: 0900 3101943

adresse zu beachten:

Worldwide venture Limited
Flughafenallee 26
28199
Bremen

scheint also ein neuer briefkasten zu existieren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> neue nummer:
> +4942189676524, wieder flensburg. [...]
> 09003101943
> 
> ...


Danke dafür. Flensburg, Bremen. Hmm. Und wer besucht mir jetzt bitte 'mal den (Regus-)Briefkasten* und fragt, wann ich den Monsieur aus Südfrankreich mal sprechen kann? Ich würde gerne mal auf einen Sprungk vorbei schauen. Wau wau. [edit: Ok, der Hund ist mittlerweile auf den Niederländischen Antillen, hab ich gerade erfahren] 

vermutlicher Betreiber der Flensburger Nummer ist:
BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG
Barthstraße 22
80339 München

vermutlich wurde diese Nummer aber portiert an eine Flensburger Firma.

Netzbetreiber der 0900 ist MR NET SERVICES in Flensburg (laut Auskunft der Deutschen Telekom). Deren Internetauftritt wird zwar immer sauberer und die Firma immer größer, aber einen hellen Kopf, der bemerken würde, dass man sich mit einer jahrelang im Bereich Abzocke und im Grenzbereich zum Betrug tätigen Firma wie Worldwide Venture besser nicht einlassen sollte, wenn man seinen blitzsauberen Ruf nicht gefährden will, den haben sie in Flensburg noch nicht. 

* ein früherer namhafter Benutzer dieses Briefkastens war V* F* aus Wien (Firstload, Verimount). Das dürfte Zufall sein.

PS:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Diese Narrentruppe bei der Wattestäbchenarmee nutzlose Bundesnetzagentur gibt dieser (in ganz Deutschland ex Hannover/Celle als Betrüger angesehenen) Firma im April 2009 eine Nummer... Unfassbar...


also nicht die Firma wird als Betrüger angesehen, sondern das, was die Firma gemacht hat (0137-Pings). Nur dass da keine Missverständnisse entstehen


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

wenn man die Flensburger Nummer anruft, erzählt einem eine Frauenstimme, dass man gewonnen hat (Geldpreis oder Sachpreis, garantiert gewonnen, gibt es keinen Haken). Die Frau hat ein paar Probleme mit der deutschen Sprache  (es heißt *vor*ausgewählt, nicht *voraus*gewählt).

Auch die Anbieter haben Probleme: die Ansage endet in einer Endlosschleife, man kann sich die nette Stimme bei Bedarf also auch eine Stunde anhören.

unter 042189676522,23,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,...  gibt es die Ansage auch (09003101943) ("um ihren Preis zu erhalten" --> irreführend, da es dort weitere Bedingungen gibt)

Das ist die komplette Liste, die ich gerade bekommen habe. Danke an die Techniker 

042189676502 042189676503 042189676504 042189676505 042189676506 042189676507 042189676508 042189676509 042189676510 042189676511 042189676512 042189676513 042189676514 042189676515 042189676516 042189676517 042189676518 042189676519 042189676520 042189676521 042189676522 042189676523 042189676524 042189676525 042189676526 042189676527 042189676528 042189676529 042189676530 042189676531 042189676532 042189676533 042189676534 042189676535 042189676536 042189676537 042189676538 042189676539 042189676540 042189676541 042189676542 042189676543 042189676544 042189676545 042189676546 042189676547 042189676548 042189676549 042189676550 042189676551 042189676552 042189676553 042189676554 042189676555 042189676556 042189676557 042189676558 042189676559 042189676560 042189676561 042189676562 042189676563 042189676564 042189676565 042189676566 042189676567 042189676568 042189676569 042189676570 042189676571 042189676572 042189676573 042189676574 042189676575 042189676576 042189676577 042189676578 042189676579 042189676580 042189676581 042189676582 042189676583 042189676584 042189676585 042189676586 042189676587 042189676588 042189676589 042189676590 042189676591 042189676592 042189676593 042189676594 042189676595 042189676596 042189676597 042189676598 042189676599

*bitte Beschwerden an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de*


----------



## Unregistriert (2 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> neue nummer:
> +4942189676524, wieder flensburg. man soll folgende nummer anrufen: 0900 3101943
> 
> adresse zu beachten:
> ...



auch bei mir:
+4942189676513 .... aufforderung 0900 3101943

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:39:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:30:06 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> auch bei mir:
> +4942189676513 .... aufforderung 0900 3101943



PS .. natürlich bei der bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.

der fall wird ausserdem 1:1 hier beschrieben ... auch der ansagetext stimmt zu 100%:

Lockanrufe: Sie haben gewonnen mit 0900: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

Gleichlautende Anrufe gibt es schon seit Jahren... und wenn man sich das näher anschaut, sind bereits seit 2005 dieselben Personenkreise beteiligt. Früher gingen wir von zwei Komplexen aus, aber vielleicht steckt ja hinter allem nur eine einzige Bande, die international agiert und jährlich einen Millionenschaden verursacht. Bekannt ist das alles schon lange, es passiert aber nicht viel. Wenn - wie in diesem Fall - die Bundesnetzagentur einer Firma eine 0900er-Nummer zuteilt, die schon jahrelang notorisch auffällig wurde, dann stimmt da was nicht mit den Vergaberichtlinien für 0900er-Nummern. Und wer bestimmt diese Richtlinien? Die Bundesnetzagentur selbst. Somit ist die Bundesnetzagentur nicht die Lösung des Problems, sondern ein Teil des Problems.

*Bereits vor über vier Jahren, nämlich im September 2005, war diese Firma berteits wegen der gleichen Masche auffällig geworden:
*
http://www.hilpers.com/17547-telefonspam-mit-gewinnzusage-fuer-0190-a/2

Die Worldwide Ventures Ltd war damals - ebenso wie einige andere, auch deutsche Unternehmungen - Teil eines multinationalen Konzerns, dabei liefen bereits damals die Fäden u.a. beim französischen CEO der Firma in Hong Kong zusammen. In den vergangenen Jahren wurde bereits mehrfach über eine seltsame Nähe dieser Firma aus Hong Kong zu deutschen Unternehmen berichtet, wobei die Spuren in die allerhöchste Ebene der deutschen Mehrwertszene führen. Wer da nicht an der Rechtschaffenheit *des gesamten Mehrwertsystems* zweifelt, muß schon ziemlich viele Tomaten auf den Augen haben (oder Watte in den Ohren).

Bei Beschwerden an die Bundesnetzagentur kann sehr gerne dieser Thread hier erwähnt werden. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich die Bundesnetzagentur mal dazu äußern würde, warum sie hier die Abzocke durch Unterlassung direkt unterstützt.


http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/tid-11330/handy-spam-authentische-lockrufe_aid_314769.html



> Mit der Telefon-Trickserei will das Unternehmen offiziell nichts zu tun haben: „Wir geben die uns überlassenen Rufnummern ausschließlich an kleinere Kunden weiter“, beteuert die Gesellschaft in einem namentlich nicht gekennzeichneten Antwortfax gegenüber FOCUS. Die Verbindung zu fragwürdigen Drittfirmen scheint allerdings weitaus enger als zu herkömmlichen Kunden zu sein. Das lassen zumindest die undurchsichtigen Verantwortlichkeiten etwa bei der Handy-Chat-Web-Seite fun2handy.biz vermuten: *Deren Domain ist auf die Ina Germany AG registriert, das Impressum verweist jedoch auf eine Firma namens Worldwide Venture Ltd. in Hongkong.*



Und eben über jene "Ina" kommt man dann auch wieder zu der "Costa Blanca", deren gleichlautender Text in dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel steht. Deutlicher kannst Du das gerne bei google nachlesen.

Man landet dann u.a. im selben Forum wie oben:
http://www.hilpers.com/17905-rueckrufspam-bewirbt-0900-5488669-a#8

Und der Pressesprecher der Bundesnetzagentur wird bald wieder verkünden, wie effektiv seine Behörde vorgeht, wenn mal wieder ein paar Nümmerchen gesperrt werden. Solange man ihm dieses Geschwätz glaubt...


> Wer steckt hinter den "Sie haben gewonnen"-Anrufen?
> 
> Alles deutet darauf hin, dass hinter der Masche und Briefkastenfirmen wie Holding Gulf Lion 2007 S.L. oder "Costa Blanca de Informatica y Telekommunicaciones SL" ein ganz kleiner Kreis von Personen steckt. Einige deutsche Bundesbürger, zum Teil mit Wohnsitzen in Spanien, führen die Ermittlungsbehörden und die Bundesnetzagentur also seit Jahren unter Ausnutzung einer unzureichenden Rachtslage sprichwörtlich an der Nase herum. Dabei können sie sich auf die Komplizenschaft gewisser Rufnummernanbieter verlassen. Diese Provider - es sind seit Jahren immer die gleichen - verdienen an der Massen-Abzocke mit.


http://www.computerbetrug.de/dialer...handy/lockanrufe-sie-haben-gewonnen-mit-0900/


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

*RICHTIGSTELLUNG

*Wie mir soeben mitgeteilt wurde, ist Herr B* P* F*, der COO von Cellcast und ehemalige Mitinhaber der "VISL" aus Hong Kong, als Director (~Geschäftsführer) der _Worldwide Venture Limited_ bereits am 24. August 2009 ausgeschieden.

Inhaber der Firma sind zwei unauffindbare Firmen in Road To0wn, British Virgin Island und Herr B*P*F* war seit 2002 der Director der Firma, also bereits zu der Zeit, als diese Firma erstmals auffällig wurde (--> Düsseldorf-Connection)

 Sein Mitstreiter M* N* hatte übrigens, was nur scheinbar offtopic ist, vor einigen Jahren für ein Gewinnspiel ein bestimmtes Postfach verwendet. Die Adresse dieses Postfachs war:
Box 7227, Great Dunmow, CM 61 XP, UK / England

Personen mit gutem Gedächtnis werden sich an dieses Postfach noch erinnern:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=7040



> Bis jetzt habe ich bei Bandansagen immer gleich aufgelegt und bei natürlichen Personen freundlich aber bestimmend das Angebot abgelehnt.
> Heute hatte ich dann eine Bandansage der Fa. MTN Ltd. die mich über meinen Gewinn informierte. Entweder einen Sachpreis im Wert von 1500€ oder ein Geldgewinn in Höhe von 3000€. Um herauszufinden was ich gewonnen habe sollte ich dann die 0190851510 wählen.


Das kommt mir doch etwas bekannt vor 

[...]
_Einige Hinweise auf "die Verbindung [deutscher Firmen] zu fragwürdigen Drittfirmen" und "die undurchsichtigen Verantwortlichkeiten (...) bei der Handy-Chat-Web-Seite ***" aus Rücksicht auf die Gefahren, die dem Forum drohen, wenn hier die Wahrheit steht, die manchem im FST nicht passen könnte, gelöscht_
[...]
Deutscher Mehrwertsumpf mitten drin in international organisierter Kriminalität. Es ist unfassbar!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

Ich habe heute einen Anruf von einer der angeblich gesperrten Nummern der obigen Liste bekommen:

042189676566

Gruß

Basti


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einen Anruf von einer der angeblich gesperrten Nummern der obigen Liste bekommen:
> 042189676566


Das ist keine Liste mit gesperrten Nummern, aber - soweit ich das verstanden habe - wurde diese Liste durch "Ausprobieren" ermittelt und an die Bundesnetzagentur weiter gegeben.

Bitte dringend beschweren
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Bitte auf diese Diskussion hier hinweisen und umgehende Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur einfordern.


----------



## firefoxfan (4 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

Am 2.11.09 um 17:37 den Ping-Anruf bekommen +4942189676551 
Um 20:37 Beschwerde bei der BNetzA , CC an Mr. Net mit vollem Programm:
Bitte Sperrung der 0900 3101943 und RIV ab 12.10. 
Bitte Strafanzeige/Strafantrag und Weitergabe der Daten an die Staatsanwaltschaft.
Bitte Sperrung der Festnetznummern 042189676502 -  042189676599

BNetzA hat noch nicht geantwortet , aber heute um 15:51 hat sich Mr. Net gerührt:

_vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis.

Wir haben die Servicerufnummern des Diensteanbieters umgehend abgeschaltet.

_

Soeben die 0900 - 3101943 angerufen: tatsächlich abgeschaltet
Darauf 0421 89676587 ausprobiert: Macht weiterhin Werbung für die 0900 - 3101943


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

morgen, 
ich erwarte einen dringenden anruf und werde um 5:55h von der Nummer 
0421 89676544 angepingt. 
dumm und freigläubig wie ich bin versuche ich den rückruf :
"Hallo Sie wurden...!" 
Habe ich nun eine 0900 Nr angerufen oder ist es nur eine Werbung oder was ist passiert ?
Euer müde Leser


----------



## srm71 (5 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

24.10.09 +49 42189676531 um 05.55 Uhr und
05.11.09 +49 42189676578 um 05.05 Uhr :-(


----------



## wahlhesse (5 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

Ich weiss nicht ob es von Interesse ist, aber mein ISDN-Monitor sagt mir wenn ich obige Nummer anrufe, dass diese Nummer weitergeleitet wird an 0699897270 *amkopfkratz*

Ach ja, an die Zweifler, ob es nicht doch einen tollen Gewinn gibt: Die Dame sagt "Sie haben einen Preis gewonnen BIS ZU ..." Das bedeutet, dass er auch viiiiel geringer ausfallen kann und es nicht wirklich der Hauptgewinn ist. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

Habe auch heute Nacht einen Anruf der Nummer 042189676578 um 4:45Uhr erhalten. Hatte mein Handy aber schön aus, so wurde ich immerhin nicht geweckt...


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

Ich hatte heute Nacht 05:48 & 05:50 auf meinem Handy und dem meiner Frau ebenfalls die Nummer drauf. Das ganze wurde nun auch von mir (geht ja nur schriftlich) inkl. Hinweis auf diesen Thread an die Bundesagentur gemeldet!


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

Hallo Leute,

hatte heute morgen 3:57 folgende Nummer auf meinem Handy +49 42189676516

danke für eure tolle internet seite (gut das ich nicht zurückgerufen habe)


Mehtos


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

Eine Bitte an Euch alle: Bitte beschwert Euch nicht hier ("ich wurde auch angerufen"), sondern schickt eine Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

"ich auch" rufen nützt nichts. Gar nichts.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:24:59 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:23:07 ----------




wahlhesse schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es von Interesse ist, aber mein ISDN-Monitor sagt mir wenn ich obige Nummer anrufe, dass diese Nummer weitergeleitet wird an 0699897270 *amkopfkratz*


Danke für diesen wertvollen Hinweis, ich habe leider nicht rausgekriegt, *wohin* man weiter geleitet wird.

Betreiber der Nummer ist (unter Vorbehalt) ebenfalls:

British Telecommunications plc
81 Newgate Street
London
EC1A 7AJ
United Kingdom

Zweigniederlassung:
BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG
Barthstraße 22
80339 München

Die sind auch Betreiber der Flensburger Nummern, ich vermute aber, dass die Nummern an eine andere Firma portiert sind. Mal nachfragen.

update: BT sagt, man habe diese Nummer nicht im System.
0699897270 - nach Wartezeit belegt
0699897271 - "

auch die Nummern der obigen Liste zeigen dieses Verhalten. Da hat wohl jemand den Stecker gezogen. Gut gemacht


----------



## srm71 (5 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

Die Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur ist doch eigentlich selbstverständlich und wenn man die auf dieses Forum hinweist, ist natürlich jede Mitteilung hier hilfreich. Von meinem 1. Hinweis 26.10.09 kam heute früh sogar eine Eingangsbestätigung. Und das nach nur 5 Arbeitstagen.   Man sollte von denen einen Account mit Sternchen bekommen, so wie bei ebay. Hinweise von Toppkunden werden innerh. von wenigen Stunden umgesetzt:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=26298&page=5&highlight=ebay


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*

Wurde auch heute Nacht angerufen, war natürlich am schlafen.

Schaue grundsätzlich erst mal im Netz bevor ich eine mir unbekannte Nummer anrufe.


So Mitteilung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de ist auch raus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt Nummern der Worldwide Venture Ltd*




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wenn man die Flensburger Nummer anruft, erzählt einem eine Frauenstimme, dass man gewonnen hat (...)
> 
> Das ist die komplette Liste (...)
> 
> ...



Ein Teil der Nummern wurde bereits am 20.11.09 abgeschaltet. Warum nur ein teil der Nummern abgeschaltet wurde, bleibt das Rätsel der Wattestäbchenarmee...


 Abgeschaltet:
042189676505
042189676506
042189676520
042189676525
042189676529
042189676535
042189676537
042189676542
042189676547
042189676549
042189676552
042189676553
042189676554
042189676556
042189676566
042189676568
042189676572
042189676583
042189676586
042189676590
042189676593

Die Nummern waren alle im Netz der *BT Germany* geschaltet. Die Firma BT Germany konnte auf Anfrage nicht den Kunden nennen, für den die Nummern benutzt wurden, um Nummern der Flensburger *MR NET Services *zu bewerben...

Aber man könnte schon begründete Vermutungen anstellen...

Außerdem hat BT Germany eine interne Prüfung versprochen und angekündigt, die Geschäftsbeziehungen zu dem Kunden im Auge zu behalten. 

Das wollen wir doch hoffen, gelle?


----------

